# Quite Unbelievable



## AdorableAlice (7 October 2017)

Lancashire Mounted Police
October 4 at 5:49pm · 
Today, the RSPCA has done an unannounced inspection of our mounted branch facilities and our horses welfare. Im pleased to announce that we were told that our facilities were very clean and fit for purpose and that the horses are well looked after and have a good routine. They have given us a clean bill of health!

Justify why the RSPCA made the decision to waste time effort and funds on this.


----------



## ycbm (7 October 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Lancashire Mounted Police
October 4 at 5:49pm · 
Today, the RSPCA has done an unannounced inspection of our mounted branch facilities and our horses welfare. I&#8217;m pleased to announce that we were told that our facilities were very clean and fit for purpose and that the horses are well looked after and have a good routine. They have given us a clean bill of health!

Justify why the RSPCA made the decision to waste time effort and funds on this.
		
Click to expand...

There are two problems here.

What the hell are the RSPCA spending time and money on that for?

What the hell are the Police doing issuing a statement which implies that the RSPCA have some kind of right to inspect Equestrian premises?

As you say AA, the whole thing is unbelievable!


----------



## meleeka (7 October 2017)

Because they have this stupid rule that they have to  investigate ALL  allegations of cruelty, which is unbelievable when you consider they do so little when they actually find it. 

My friend once had a visit. Her field is on a main road so people notice everything. The call was about her ducks being in water!!! The duck house was perfectly dry and shed let them out for a paddle in the large puddle that had appeared. 

A vintictive neighbour phoned about another friend the other day. Her horse was apparently skin and bone and could be laminitic. Hes 28 and looks amazing for his age which the Inspector could see over the gate but was obliged to speak to the owner anyway because of RSPCA rules.

Our local inspector has a huge area and does it all on her own. Her life would be so much easier if only genuine cases were reported. She may have more time to keep an eye on the people that do neglect their animals if she wasnt so overworked.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 October 2017)

That's just biazzre , what on earth are people thinking .


----------



## ycbm (7 October 2017)

meleeka said:



			Because they have this stupid rule that they have to  investigate ALL  allegations of cruelty, which is unbelievable when you consider they do so little when they actually find it. .
		
Click to expand...

They have no right of entry. The tweet has given a completely wrong impression.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 October 2017)

Because someone with a grudge against the police will have reported them to the RSPCA.

ETA The police did the right thing in inviting the RSPCA in. Imagine the furore if they had refused them access?


----------



## Goldenstar (7 October 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Because someone with a grudge against the police will have reported them to the RSPCA.

ETA The police did the right thing in inviting the RSPCA in. Imagine the furore if they had refused them access?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes they had choice but to give the incident publicity does seems to be a error of judgement and I do get the point in the post above ,people could take the view from the statement that the RSPCA has some sort of right to this and they have not .


----------



## meleeka (7 October 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Oh yes they had choice but to give the incident publicity does seems to be a error of judgement and I do get the point in the post above ,people could take the view from the statement that the RSPCA has some sort of right to this and they have not .
		
Click to expand...

Im guessing the statement was put out as a reply to the complainant. 

They wouldnt get past my gate without a warrant and I definitely have nothing to hide.


----------



## Velcrobum (7 October 2017)

I was once reported to both RSPCA and DEFRA (who did animal welfare then) about a dead white sheep in the field. What had been seen was a turnout rug (the inside) in a heap where my youngster had pulled it off the gate. We had sheep but they were Brown with horns that everyone thought were goats. (Soays)


----------

